# Newton the goats lambing thread 2018-2019



## newton the goat (Nov 17, 2018)

So rosie lambs on monday giving us two ram lambs bot weighing around 3 lbs





 
But even though they are small in stature they are sturdy and were walking within an hour of being born. Rosie is deffinitly a good and very doting mother 

Next we have lily who is currently in labour so lets hope she isnt petrified of her lambs this year and at least


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 17, 2018)

following  Grats on the ram lambs! money in the bank


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 17, 2018)

Congrats on the 2 so far! Hope all goes well with lily! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 17, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Next we have lily who is currently in labour so lets hope she isnt petrified of her lambs this year


Hope it goes well!!


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 17, 2018)

Thank you guys for the well wishing! I will update you guys as soon as i can on the lambs and whether or not lily is really in labour (just because my dad was the one saying she was but i may or may not have my doubts with how far along she looked but i could be wrong)


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 17, 2018)

lambs will always get a smile out of everyone.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 17, 2018)

Love them, good to see ya back.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 17, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> Love them, good to see ya back.


Its good to be back! This year has certainly thrown its punches and kicked my ass and its been an uphill battle but im glad to get back here and talk to you guys again! especially giving the news about my new lambs


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 17, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Its good to be back! This year has certainly thrown its punches and kicked my ass and its been an uphill battle but im glad to get back here and talk to you guys again! especially giving the news about my new lambs


Do you still have that sow who you were going to breed again? 

Heh I’ve turned into less of a sheep person and more into a pig person so im just wonderin.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 18, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> Do you still have that sow who you were going to breed again?
> 
> Heh I’ve turned into less of a sheep person and more into a pig person so im just wonderin.


We actually just sold them as a pair. The guy who bought them had three other tamworth girls to breed and they are still free range so im betting they are just as happy


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 24, 2018)

So suprise suprise. Lily is still stubbornly crossing those legs and keeping the lambs hostage but a new contender has entered the ring. Saphy qho my dad thought wasnt due anytime soon (i friking told him she was!!) Lambed last night! I havent seen the baby yet and have no clue it its a ram or an ewe but i do know it apparently looks a lot like her so heres for thinking pink! I will post photos tomorrow morning!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2018)

I hope it is a ewe lamb!


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 24, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I hope it is a ewe lamb!


I hope so too! I havent gotten any news from my father besides it being a single lamb


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 25, 2018)

Lilly lambed last night with a large single (Again with the singles!! ) and saphy had a regular sized lamb the night before!


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 25, 2018)

Our new babies! 
Serenity weighing in at a whopping 2.5 lbs 
And my unnamed ewe lamb  closer to 6lbs!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 25, 2018)

OK... I'm a bit confused here... you keep talking about 2 babies and I count three?


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 25, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> OK... I'm a bit confused here... you keep talking about 2 babies and I count three?


Ok so the two boys belong to rosie (almost 3 weeks old now) 


Serenity belongs to saphy.(born 2 days ago)



And my little red one(born today)belongs to lily



Which was the third lamb that you were confused about?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 25, 2018)

Your sheep sure are pretty!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 25, 2018)

OMG... now there are FOUR new lambs!   They're multiplyin'!


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 26, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> OMG... now there are FOUR new lambs!   They're multiplyin'!


Ikr  its like chills! they constantly multiply! (here i am hoping someome got the reference and im not alone in knowing it )


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 26, 2018)

I missed the ref, but the lambs are so beautiful   The more the merrier!


----------

